# Messy Puppy eye and muzzle hair.



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there an age where the hair around the eyes (coming from below not the top of head) and on the muzzle lays flatter? Tybee is 15 weeks old. He is fussy when I work on his face. Then one shake of the head and the hair goes back to sticking up in front of his eyes. I am trying to "train" the muzzle hair to lay flat with a part...but I am not sure if it is making any difference.

Do puppies grow out this? That is, will the hair lay flatter and keep a part as it gets longer? Does "training" the hair make any difference?

I also think I read somewhere that if you cut the hair around the eyes - then you always have to. Is this true? Or can it just be grown out again?

Sorry for all of the questions. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

I found that as Sydney's grew out, it laid down pretty well.
The first groomer I took her to decided to trim the corners of the eyes and the muzzle... it did grow back (thank goodness!) we just had to survive the awkward sticking up process a second time.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm going through the same thing with Mig. His sticks out everywhere and he looks like a Furbee or some little creature. I smooth it down and that lasts for 2 seconds.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

If you cut it, it grows back pretty fast and then you are right back to needing it cut again. It will lay down eventually but the hair needs to grow longer and get some weight to it. It takes some time.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They do go through that messy in-between stage but if you just let it grow it will soon start staying down. I use to use a little leave in conditioner a couple of times a day to dampen the hair and comb it down. It seemed to soften it enough to help. But it will grow pretty fast if you can hold off on cutting.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> They do go through that messy in-between stage but if you just let it grow it will soon start staying down. *I use to use a little leave in conditioner a couple of times a day to dampen the hair and comb it down.* It seemed to soften it enough to help. But it will grow pretty fast if you can hold off on cutting.


Dale~ I used "Mama spit" and my fingers :biggrin1:


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies. I feel much better now about his eyes. Having the info will help me be patient.


----------

